# Alternativen zu ASUS X5DIJ-SX018L?



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich hab vor mir das Notebook hier zu kaufen

ASUS X5DIJ-SX018L 15.6 Zoll Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

es kostet nut 400 euro und der akku hält 5 Stunden. Nun gibt es andere guten Alternativen zu dem Laptop? so um die 400 - 460 euro?

*
*


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

an sich nicht, dualcore und windows dabei is für den preis schon top. es gibt natürlich auch 3-4 andere um die 400-450€, die nicht schlechter wären, aber wirklich besser?

aber mit mehr als 3-4 std. UND dualcore wirst du vermutlich auch nix anderes finden.


----------



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

ja ich denke für den preis ist das nb ganz ok oder?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

sag ich ja ^^


----------



## naund? (29. Juni 2009)

hi , ich hab was anderes gefunden mit hdmi uns esata!

heise online-Preisvergleich: HP Pavilion dv5-1164er (FU737EA) / Deutschland

nun taugt der cpu was ? Mobile AMD Turion 64 X2 RM-72 (2.1 GHz) oder ist der Intel Pentium Dual Core T4200 (2 GHz) besser? ich kenne mich bei amd cpus leider nicht aus!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2009)

das is auch gut, aber lies bitte den text in der produktbeschreibung weiter unten: das sind "renewed"-geräte, also geräte, die aus irgendeinem grund mal reklamiert wurden. 

die CPU is ein stpück schwächer als der T4200, aber für office & co wird das kaum auffallen.


----------



## naund? (29. Juni 2009)

oh, das mit renewed hab ich überlesen. dann wirds wohl nicht


----------



## naund? (30. Juni 2009)

am ende hab ich mich füs das da entschieden:

Lenovo 3000 N500 (NS76NGE) kaufen - Preis ab €449,00 - CHIP Online

ohne betriebsystem, aber da ich einen zuhause habe  ist ja nicht so schlimm


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

gute wahl


----------

